# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  Новый Год ,кажется, скоро :)

## Melissa

Дамы и Господа, от души хочу поздравить вас с Новым Годом. 
Пусть каждый встретит приходящий год в компании друзей, близких или рядом с любимым человеком.
Пусть поменьше будет грусти в новом году.
Побольше здоровья и благополучия. Кому карьерных взлетов, кому успешной сессии.

Не забудьте загадать желание, если  вы будете верить, то оно обязательно исполнится  :Smile:

----------


## WICKED

ВСЕХ С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!

----------


## Traumerei

От всей души желаю каждому обрести свой светлый смысл жизни,чтобы все проблемы наконец-то решились, депрессия стала лишь понятием из словаря,чтобы отчаяние,непонимание,безнадёжность навсегда покинули ваши дома. Пусть в новом году каждый будет счастливее,успешнее, любимее...Хочется многое сказать...Это чудесный день...С любовью, ваша Traumerei.

----------


## June

Всем перемен!

----------


## grey

Всем найти что-то интересное в жизни и пореже заходить на этот форум в 2013 году  :Smile:

----------


## Snape

> Всем найти что-то интересное в жизни и пореже заходить на этот форум в 2013 году


 Никогда не умел придумывать пожелания, но это - лучшее из всего, что можно придумать! Присоединяюсь!

----------


## Кобальт

В эту Новогоднюю ночь желаю всем крепчайшего здоровья, кроме него все остальное можно легко купить, желаю удачи, ведь без нее никуда, желаю любить и быть любимыми, каждому нужна опора, а также, желаю всем Вам быть по-настоящему счастливыми! С новым годом!
===============
Хотя сам я вот сейчас размышляю - а когда наступит Новый год? Во сколько? в 24.00? Но у нас уже столько внесли изменений: часовые пояса объединили, время не переводим, остались на летнем,... А если ещё больше окунуться в историю, то два до Петра I века Новый Год отмечался в Российском государстве 1-го сентября. Вот Вам и магия... Всегда веришь и ждёшь, но ничего не происходит. Ещё одна банальщина... Как "Конец света", он-же "Переход в новую эру - Золотой век"! Простите за эту депресивность, но высказать что на душе хотелось.

----------


## ultima

и я тоже буду одна.. и что такого? надоели компании,в которых не весело..в некоторых людях за этот год я разочаровалась..обидно даже не за себя..поэтому сидеть дома с котом и смотреть какой-нибудь фильм - лучшее что можно придумать))

----------


## Кобальт

> и я тоже буду одна.. сидеть дома с котом и смотреть какой-нибудь фильм - лучшее что можно придумать))


 Завидую! Я о таком только мечтать могу ))) Так и представил себе изысканный, но не заваленный едой стол, приглушённый свет, свечи на столе, плавная смена огней на ёлке, разминка в... нарды? в ожидании президента ))) Эх... Мечтаем обо всём об этом, но каждый год почему-то получается по-старому  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Alexandr890

Та ну тот новый год... Ничего хорошего.

----------


## Black Angel

С Новым Годом, дорогие форумчане! Хочется пожелать всем счастья, которого нам порой так не хватает. И пусть этот Новый Год станет чертой, которая отделит всё плохое, что было в нашей жизни, от всего хорошего, что в ней еще будет  :Smile:

----------


## storywriter

С наступающим новым годом ^^ и пускай если вы даже и одни, я желаю вам хотя бы искренне улыбнуться и почувствовать капельку счастья. Даже не потому что сейчас новый год, просто я искренне желаю это мгновение всем тем кто одинок, кто имеет проблемы и кто по настоящему нуждается в поддержке.. С праздником вас всех ^^

----------


## Snape

Интересно, сколько тут тру оторванных от мира, кто отметит НГ здесь, а не за столом с шампанским  :Wink: 

Та-дамм, НГ по Москве - сейчас!

З.Ы. А часы на форуме отстают на 19 минут :Р

----------


## оригами

> Интересно, сколько тут тру оторванных от мира, кто отметит НГ здесь, а не за столом с шампанским


 я!)
никого не хочу видеть. с трудом себя заставила домой позвонить родственников поздравить..

----------


## Dalia

Всех с Новым годом!!! Я уже 2 года сюда не заходила, чего и вам всем желаю! Надеюсь все будет у вас хорошо! И следующий Новый год вы встретите не здесь, а в компании любимых и близких людей!

----------


## WICKED

И вот и наступил новый год...и всё по прежнему

----------


## ultima

> И вот и наступил новый год...и всё по прежнему


 а что ты сделал, чтобы все было по другому?

----------


## Кобальт

> а что ты сделал, чтобы все было по другому?


 Ну так от Нового года невольно ждёшь *чуда!* Думаешь - с кем бы встретить, как бы встретить и провести выходные, как поднять себе настроение... "Как встретишь, так и проведёшь!"
За себя, например, я могу сказать, что сделал больше чем когда либо! Но нам не дано управлять настроениями других людей! Вот и планы расстраиваются! Яркий пример - работа... Думаешь найти что-нибудь приличное, а кругом требуются одни манагеры ))) Хочешь порадовать родных интересными подарками, тратишь дни на поиски... но кругом один Китайский ширпотреб! Кто-то ничего не делает, и, тем не менее, он не один в Новый год, а кто-то может выбиваться из сил, до головной боли изобретать программу празднования.

----------


## Игорёк

Сообщение от grey  
Всем найти что-то интересное в жизни и пореже заходить на этот форум в 2013 году 



> Никогда не умел придумывать пожелания, но это - лучшее из всего, что можно придумать! Присоединяюсь!


 +1.. отлично сказано.. спасибо)

----------


## Гражданин

А что плохого в том, чтобы заходить на форум и избирательно почитывать даже если все хорошо? 
Пусть в 2013 форум стабильно работает,будет местом интересного и полезного общения. Всем всех благ.

----------


## Snape

> А что плохого в том, чтобы заходить на форум и избирательно почитывать даже если все хорошо?


 А смысл? Суицид-форум - не самое подходящее место для тех, у кого все хорошо. И себе настроение попортишь, и других завидовать заставишь...

----------


## Troumn

> А смысл?


 Мож кому-то по приколу читать темки тех, кому плохо.



> Пусть в 2013 форум стабильно работает,будет местом интересного и полезного общения.


 Только для тех, кому плохо. Если у тебя всё зашибись, то действительно, не вижу целесообразности находится на суицид форуме.

----------


## Игорёк

отписаться, сказать всем спасибо и свалить, только так разве что)

----------


## Лазарус

с новым, ущербным годом

----------


## Troumn

> с новым, ущербным годом


 Это точно.

----------


## ultima

> Ну так от Нового года невольно ждёшь *чуда!* Думаешь - с кем бы встретить, как бы встретить и провести выходные, как поднять себе настроение... "Как встретишь, так и проведёшь!"
> За себя, например, я могу сказать, что сделал больше чем когда либо! Но нам не дано управлять настроениями других людей! Вот и планы расстраиваются! Яркий пример - работа... Думаешь найти что-нибудь приличное, а кругом требуются одни манагеры ))) Хочешь порадовать родных интересными подарками, тратишь дни на поиски... но кругом один Китайский ширпотреб! Кто-то ничего не делает, и, тем не менее, он не один в Новый год, а кто-то может выбиваться из сил, до головной боли изобретать программу празднования.


 ты слишком много ожидаешь, но мало получаешь, отсюда и такие расстройства..
попробуй проще смотреть на все.. не ожидай постоянно какого-то чуда.. если оно не произойдет, тебя это не расстроит..

----------


## Troumn

> ты слишком много ожидаешь


 Богат тот, кто беден желаниями.

----------


## Кобальт

> ты слишком много ожидаешь, но мало получаешь, отсюда и такие расстройства..не ожидай постоянно какого-то чуда...


 Предлагаете жить не надеясь ни на что? И, ксатати, на счёт Нового года - люди сами нагнетают такую атмосферу! - Праздник, наряды, украшения, пожелания, вот ещё и длинные выходные... И хоть я и сам ранее привёл пример, что чёткого события пришествия Нового года нет (Китайский календарь, Юлианский, Григорианский, зимнее/летнее время, часовые пояса...) - это НЕ как у Майя, смена эпох привязана ко дню солнцестояния! Такое ни один политик не передвинет ))) А тут Новый год можно встречать, как минимум, три раза ))) Но, тем не менее, надеешься на удачу! - Что празднование пройдёт сказочно и подсознательно запрограммирует тебя на тот-же позитив на весь год!

----------

